# AHA! just what I need!



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

:dance:  WOOHOO! DSL is now available in my area! The modem should arrive in one week. Okay, there is a couple of things I need help with. As in another post of mine, I was wanting to network my windows xp pro desktop and laptop together. I am going to give in and buy ALL of the cables and hook-ups I need to get the job done *right* ! :dance: I will need a sort of 'shopping' list of things that I will need. Any suggestions? There will be ONE computer that will connect DIRECTLY to the dsl service (hp pavilion desktop windows xp pro sp2). My laptop has an 'ethernet' modem/port and so does my desktop. My laptop (Everex nc1500 windows xp pro sp2) will not have a modem for the dsl. And IF possible I would like to put my Hp pavilion 7840 windows 98 machine on the network. I know for sure that will have to buy a 'hub'. Any suggestions on these? :shrug: It is windstream dsl highest speed.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You should have everything you need to network the two desktop machines. You haven't returned to the thread to review your network settings, but we can get those two machines networked pretty easily.

If you wish to add another computer (the laptop) to your network you need to decide if you want to add the laptop with a cable connection or as wireless. Of course, being a laptop you can take advantage of the portability of your laptop of you go wireless.

Decide what you want to do, and in the meantime lets get your crossover cable network going. We'll decide what you need after you decide in your network architecture.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Much easier to :

- purchase a 4 or 8 port "router"
- if you'd like to "connect to the internet" via wireless on your laptop, make that a 4 or 8 port "wireless router"
- purchase some cat5e ethernet cables with RJ45 connectors - however long as to go from the router to wherever the computers are
- I'll assume you aleady have one computer very near a phone line, install your router and DSL modem there

The router will connect to the DSL service via the DSL modem - and all your computer(s) will connect to the router (either through an ethernet cable or wireless). The router not only connects/maintains your DSL service, but adds a "layer" of isolation between your internal network (intranet) and the internet. 

Forget "crossover cables", usb cables or connecting a computer directly to the DSL modem - its just not worth the hassle



> There will be ONE computer that will connect DIRECTLY to the dsl service


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Go with the router and then you can plug in every how many devices you want on your side of the router and the DSL line only really see one device, The router. Routers are to cheap to play with cross over cables.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Actually, I intended to have her use a router in the end. If she networks her two desktops with the crossover cable she already has it will be a simple matter to simply connect each desktop machine to the router with a straight-through cable. She also needs to give her network architecture a little thought to decide if she wants at least part of her network to be wireless, which she is reluctant to discuss for some reason.

The difficulty I'm having with her right now is getting her to communicate with me so we can configure her network properly. She said she plugged-in the crossover cable to both desktop machines but claimed that the network didn't work. I asked how she tested her network to know that it didn't work, but she replied that she doesn't know how to test a network. 

Moreover, she hasn't replied to let me know which network components she has installed, or what her TCP/IP setting are. She also told me that "it says" her network adapter is turned off. Again, she hasn't replied to verify that the network adapter is enabled. I can't help her test her network if she won't return to the previous thread she started.

Until she is willing to resolve those fundamental issues, I'm not recommending that she purchase any additional network gear -- not even a DSL router.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sorry I can't be on here 24/7..I for one, have a life you know.......
No one has told me how to test my network. Network adapter is enabled. I don't know what my TCP/IP settings are because once again, no one has told me how to see what they are. I have NO experince with networking...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Teresa S. said:


> No one has told me how to test my network. Network adapter is enabled. I don't know what my TCP/IP settings are because once again, no one has told me how to see what they are. I have NO experince with networking...


I understand that you have no experience with networking, but I can walk you through it. I explained how to check your TCP/IP settings (and asked for the info) in post #7 of the other thread you started:

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=168433

We test networks with a handful of DOS commands issued at the Command Prompt. There really isn't any point in testing a network before reviewing the network settings. It's a sure bet that no IP addresses have been assigned to the network adapters. There's no way the network can communicate until you do that.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I just got all of my dsl modems,cables,etc...today via ups. I have to wait until March 7th for them to come out here and connect some kind of wire outside of my house. I got cables and a router (no extra charge) so I can network my compters. I already have the dial-up networking running...that router made it work.... All-in-all I am very happy as of now.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I hope you are within 4 miles of the Phone office, or your speed won't be as fast as it should unless you have Fiber Optics right outside your house OR Booster Box to Keep speed up to DSL Standards.
I am only 1/10 of a mile from one of those Booster Boxes in my area for DSL. and starting this summer I am even going to get Cable TV (IPTV) Through The DSL Lines~! Can't wait then I will get rid of The Dish Network Satellite service YEAH


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

There is a booster box about 1 mile from where I live....ANYTHING and I say again, ANYTHING is better than dial-up.....I HATE/have had the following dial-up isps: AOL,Juno,Netzero,Yahoo, And peoplepc...I HATE all of 'em! ESPECIALLY AOL!!!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Teresa S. said:


> There is a booster box about 1 mile from where I live....ANYTHING and I say again, ANYTHING is better than dial-up.....I HATE/have had the following dial-up isps: AOL,Juno,Netzero,Yahoo, And peoplepc...I HATE all of 'em! ESPECIALLY AOL!!!!!


You just say "DSL". What speed did you purchase?


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

6.0 mbps--the higest my phone company offers... the lowest is 256 kbps


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I purchsed the 6.0 mbps


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

That's terrific service.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I get dsl tomorrow! whoopeeeeeee!


----------

